# Homesteader question



## harryp (Sep 28, 2007)

Just installed a Fisher Homesteader plow on my 2004 Wrangler. I can very easily move the plow blade left or right by hand. This doesn't seem right to me. Anyone know if this hydraulic system just won't "lock" the blade from angling (hard to believe) or might this be air in the rams? Thanks.


----------



## 99 blazer (Dec 4, 2005)

No this is not normal. I would bleed all the lines from the bottom.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

When I first bought mine, the plow would tilt as I drove down the road with the controller powered off. That is not the case now.
I have had the unit lock up or refuse to move on a couple of occasions. A push in the opposite direction has always returned function.

Next week, the dealer is going to change fluid and setup of the plow.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

sound like you have air in the lines. I have the suburbanite, same plow different color, and you cannot move it. get the front of the truck in the air on a bank or hang it over a bank and lower the plow as low as possible. then work the angle arms. this will bleed the air out.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

new2chevy;466390 said:


> sound like you have air in the lines. I have the suburbanite, same plow different color, and you cannot move it. get the front of the truck in the air on a bank or hang it over a bank and lower the plow as low as possible. then work the angle arms. this will bleed the air out.


I had to do the exact same thing with my Homesteader. Due to the way it sits on the truck, the rams are hard to bleed. I had to drive up to a bank so I could lower the blade enough to get the rear part of the rams at the highest point. Swung the blade back and forth a few times and it was rock solid after that.


----------

